# Not having a great time with GP



## Sammi87 (Aug 16, 2017)

Well started a month ago as a type 1 on 24 units insulin am 26 pm after symptoms of severe weight loss, dehydration, unqeunchable thirst, frequent urination, fatigue, co stant sweats, blurred vision, glucose amd ketones in urine, ketones on blood and sugars in the mid 20s. Insulin brought me to level between 4-7. Then have a phonecall after my blood test resukts bk type 2. Given Vipdomet 1000mg metaformin mix twice a day. Tablets were huge couldnt swallow them, told to stop insulin symptoms returned. Returned to diabetic nurse was explained i had a GAD test antibodies were preset so could go either way but due to my weight and body shape and age im treated as type 2. Still cant swallow these massive supository size tablets without insulin symptoms are back with a passion and blood sugar level tonight and all time high of 32.3 will i have to be hositalised before my symptoms are taken seriously?


----------



## stephknits (Aug 16, 2017)

This is terrible, Sammi.  Anyone at any age can get Type 1 and your size shouldn't come into it.  If you have antibodies, I would presume type 1.  it is important that you get seen asap.  I would get yourself along to A&e if such high levels persist.  Can you test your ketones?


----------



## Ljc (Aug 16, 2017)

@Sammi87 . This is dreadful. I agree with everything @stephknits said but my advise is If your levels are still high when you read this then go to A&E don't delay.
When ou can, please let us know how you are.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 17, 2017)

Agree with the others, get yourself to A&E asap, take care x


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 17, 2017)

Ive been pushing fluids and have taken insulin to bring them down but i dont have much left and they wont do me anymore been told to take metaformin 1000mg twice a day for 3 months then have a blood test. No i dont have a ketone meter. I checked my urine yesterday no ketones present of yet but im so tired urinating every 15-20 mins and drinking so much. Have severe thrush returning aswell last time i had it it caused swelling, splits and tears omg brought me to tears nothing would ease or clear it.


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 17, 2017)

I am unable to get to a&e i do not drive and have an 8 year old asleep in bed. I have taken 24 unita of insulin around half hour ago. What am i to do the drs arent listening and i cant go on feeling like this. Is the metaformin going to help?


----------



## Ljc (Aug 17, 2017)

@Sammi87 I hope the insulin brings your levels down to safer levels tonight.
But tomorrow or online tonight get an urgent appointment with whatever doc is on duty for emergency appointments and tell them everything esp the results of the GAD .


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 17, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> I am unable to get to a&e i do not drive and have an 8 year old asleep in bed. I have taken 24 unita of insulin around half hour ago. What am i to do the drs arent listening and i cant go on feeling like this. Is the metaformin going to help?


Sammi...wondering how you are this morning...unable to advise on the insulin use...however...hopefully you managed to bring those numbers down...got some much needed advice & assistance...I understand entirely why you feel you're not having a great time with you GP/Practice...similar difficulties myself...I would get back to them first thing this morning...don't take no for an answer...be persistent...don't settle for being brushed off by the receptionist...the doctor can at the very least speak to you on the phone...if you are refused...ask for the practice manager...failing any help from you surgery...if you cannot get to your A & E  department...you can at least call them...or the 111 service...must be so worrying for you...no transport & your daughter to care for...when this is resolved...perhaps a letter to the GP/DSN/Practice Manager...all three of them...we have to be so 'pig headed' when dealing with those health care 'professionals' that just refuse to listen...if you can let us know how you fared.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 17, 2017)

how are you doing, Sammi?  GPs get diagnosis of Type 1 in adults wrong a lot of the time (they did for me).  I would bi-pass the GPs and go straight to hospital.  If you are Type 1, the Metformin alone is NOT going to help you.  I lost 2 stone and ended up in A&E with high ketone levels after having tried and tried to get the gp surgery to help me.  In hindsight, there was no point and I should have gone to hospital sooner.  Good luck


----------



## Ljc (Aug 17, 2017)

I to am wondering how you are.


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 17, 2017)

Sammi87.  Do you have anyone who could trust to help with your child?  It you have transport problems could you afford a taxi?  If not, call an ambulance and tell them how high the blood sugars are.  A friend of mine has been diabetic type 2 for 10 yrs and was taken to hospital with readings of 31.  Turned out he had an infection and was kept in hospital until everything was sorted out.

I have to profess ignorance with Type I but the readings sound very high to me for Type II if you have been given medication.  I thought you could have late onset Type I.  I may be wrong on this one but didn't Theresa May have late onset Type I?

32.7 definitely needs dealing with soon.  Please let people know on here how you are.


----------



## Greymouser (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow! I thought our Dr s surgery was bad, now I know it could be worse. I am afraid I would be looking to change  doctor ASAP!

I hope you are OK and get this sorted soon, whatever else, do not leave it.


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi all, i had a great phone conversation today with a member of the diabetes uk helpline and from a chap from diabetes Uk have had some advice from them which i felt was greatly helpful. My sugars have lowered but this has only been possible through the use of insulin. Currently 16.9 so much better then the 30s from last night. I will keep you all posted but i need my gp to refer me to a specialist and push for a c peptide test to find out what it is we are dealing with.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 17, 2017)

It's good to hear that you received helpful info. 
Yes do push for a referral . I'd also push to go back onto insulin till you see a diabetic specialist. 
Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Drummer (Aug 19, 2017)

I can't see how the type one or two is relevant - BG being consistently so high surely requires insulin - they already have the evidence that insulin brings down the levels, so trying to withdraw it is just madness.
If the levels start to rise high phone the doctor - report your BG to them every ten minutes if they try to put you off - if they don't act then use the 111 number and if no help then 999 - they need to take your situation seriously.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 19, 2017)

To use a medical term, sod mucking about, you are type 1 and need insulin. Your initial history screams Type 1. As Drummer says, you need insulin whichever, but your medical care so far has been little short of dangerous. With the same symptoms, if you were 15 instead of 30 it would have been assumed you were Type 1, so I can't see why those same symptoms are assumed to be Type 2 because you are older. Or, should I say, less young.  

If your levels go above 25 and you show ketones go to A&E. Do not pass Go. You don't want end up in metabolic chaos, it's dangerous.


----------



## Derek Stubbs (Aug 19, 2017)

It's quite clear the only thing that works for you is insulin, you need it constantly , it doesn't matter which type you are. Perhaps they need to do investigations & tests on the pancreas to see how well or bad it's producing insulin if at all.


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank ypu all for your responses. My blood sigar is still high and havr ketones present so i have rang 111 waiting for a call back now. Feel sick and light headed and very tired so am worried about dka.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 19, 2017)

Hope you've had call back from 111 by now?


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes im awaiting an ambulance.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 19, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Yes im awaiting an ambulance.


Thank  God for that.  I hope when you read this you're feeling oh so much better and are back on insulin .
When you can, please let us know how you are.


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 20, 2017)

Just been discharged. They wouldnt put me back on insulin as they didnt wanna step on my drs toes so been told to keep on with metaformin and go see my gp asap. Feel like crap and what a waste of my time. My ketones in my blood had lowered after fluids so they said it was down to dehydration.


----------



## khskel (Aug 20, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Just been discharged. They wouldnt put me back on insulin as they didnt wanna step on my drs toes so been told to keep on with metaformin and go see my gp asap. Feel like crap and what a waste of my time. My ketones in my blood had lowered after fluids so they said it was down to dehydration.


I think the time for worrying about stepping on anyone's toes is long past. The GP could do with being introduced to the hammer of comprehension.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 20, 2017)

Hope you keep yourself well hydrated today, @Sammi87 and get an appointment with GP on Monday - it's urgent! If the hospital gave you a discharge letter, take that to show GP.


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 20, 2017)

What a nightmare for you Sammi87.  Surely when it comes to your health it doesn't matter whether they tread on your GPs toes or not.  Glad you had those calls from diabetes uk.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 20, 2017)

When you see your GP, if you don't end up in A&E in the meantime, ask for, nay, demand an urgent appointment with the diabetes team at the hospital. This situation is crazy, as well as dangerous.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 20, 2017)

Sammi I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through & hope you get things sorted soon. 
No one is worse than I for having probs with swalling tablets so I empathise - but I found a solution to swallowing large tablets when I was on metformin - first I took a sip of water to wet my tongue - then after popping the tablet as far back at the back of my tongue I then squirted tap/or mineral water from the bottle into my mouth and kept squeezing the bottle which pushed the tablet down my throat - & even when I felt I was going to choke I carried on squeezing & squeezing the bottle until the darn tablet had gone down. I got so used to helping the tablet down this way that I no longer need to use this method now *To help the medicine go down*. (I now swallow 6 tablets all in one go each morning without any problem)

If you dont fancy this method then take lots & lots of big gulps of water until the tablet has gone down.  Hope this is helpful & good luck.x


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 23, 2017)

I have been breaking the metaformin to swallow them only way i could manage it. Taking them regularly but my symptoms have not diminished my immune system must be so low as i have an abcess on my face which ive never had before. Feel exhausted just want all this sorted.


----------



## Bubbsie (Aug 23, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> I have been breaking the metaformin to swallow them only way i could manage it. Taking them regularly but my symptoms have not diminished my immune system must be so low as i have an abcess on my face which ive never had before. Feel exhausted just want all this sorted.


Hope you have an urgent appointment with your GP Sammi...sounds like a nightmare for you...let us know how you get on...good luck.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 23, 2017)

Hope you get sorted Sammi, it's scary to feel helpless and alone with no transport and a child to look after. They should be falling over backwards to help you and see to your medical needs. Make demands!


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 23, 2017)

Understanding of how you're feeling Sammi but please do seek medical attention very very soon. Ask ~ no demand an emergency appointment to see your GP. You can't carry on like you are, you are very ill. Take care and do please keep us updated as we are concerned for you x


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh Sammi, I can't emphasise enough that if you feel ill with your symptoms you must go to A&E again, particularly if you get readings over 25. Never mind about stepping on your GP's toes, on this subject his treatment is distinctly below par. You need to be on insulin, and the sooner you do that you will feel like a human being again


----------



## Diabetes UK (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi @Sammi87 - How are your levels today? I strongly advise you request an emergency appointment with your GP, or if this is not possible and you still have sustained high levels and ketones, then please go to A&E, it does sound like you need insulin to manage your levels at the moment, whatever type you have.
Keep us updated.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 23, 2017)

I am completely confused as to what has happened here.

Why did they run GAD tests when you were diagnosed as T1? And when they came back positive, why were you then re-classified as T2 (apart from by age and weight which they would have known without running the expensive GAD tests). From what I can tell GAD and cPeptide tests are never conclusive in their own right, and diagnosis of diabetes is best done by clinical factors - which in your case from what you have said (rapid onset, weight loss, ketones) seem to indicate T1.

Then having re-classified, despite having been admitted to A&E with raging high BGs and ketones (both suggestive of T1) you are returned to GP care without insulin for the strangest of reasons 

Was your re-classification ever explained to you Sammi? Were you ever seen by the diabetes service at the hospital? I really think you could do with a diabetes specialist/consultant reviewing your case. Something really isn't adding up here. I've never heard of ketones in the context of diabetes being dismissed as being caused by dehydration. I'm not even sure that's possible!

If what you are saying is right... several healthcare professionals seem to be acting very strangely indeed.

This from the latest NICE guidance:



> 5.6
> 1.Diagnose type 1 diabetes on clinical grounds in adults presenting with hyperglycaemia, bearing in mind that people with type 1 diabetes typically (but not always) have one or more of:
> -ketosis
> -rapid weight loss
> ...



Those GAD tests should not have been run in the first place from what I can tell. You really do need to be seen by a specialist and have your situation sorted out.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Sammi been thinking of you and wondering how you are ~ concerned & worried about your welfare ~ have you been to A&E yet or been seen by your GP? x


----------



## Maz2 (Aug 24, 2017)

Absolutely agree with all the above posters.  This really should not be continuing.  I do hope you are sorted out and, if not, will be sorted soon. It certainly sounds like Type 1 to me.


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello all thank you for your messages. I have been working since being dishacharged from hospital (was guilt tripped in to going to work the day after being discharged from hospital) i now am on antibotics for an infected abcess on my face (another complication or poorly controlled diabetes) therr are still high ketones in my urine and i am severly dehydrated which i have found online ketones can be from dehydration but i do think this is running alongl side my constant hypers as i am running between 16 and 25 all day every day. Typical symptoms still present thirst, urination, blurred vision, constantly hot amd sweating (sleeping with a fan), severe thrush and my appertite has disappeared due to the severe thirst.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi Sammi thank you for getting in touch with us again ~ so sorry to hear you're still having problems ~ we are all very concerned for you hun - you can't carry on with these high levels ~ this can't be stressed enough but you must seek medical attention ASAP ~ do you hear? Constant daily levels of 16-25 are far too high to be ignored. Please please get yourself to A&E ~ ring for an ambulance - and if there isnt any one to mind your daughter for you then take her with you til someone can. In the meantime continue drinking water to save yourself from becoming even more dehydrated. Please stay in touch with us Sammi, take care now xxx (((hugs)))


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 25, 2017)

I was taken to hospital saturday for same thing was there 5 hours and sent home. They obviously dont share your concerns


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 25, 2017)

Shocking to say the least but on Saturday you weren't seen by a Diabetes Specialist or DSN ~ if/when you go back to hospital then you need to ask to be seen by one so you can be treated accordingly. It is imperative that you are. Its incredulous that you were sent home after 5hrs only to be told to see your GP.! Hoping the antibiotics kick in quickly to relieve that painful abcess on your face. Keep drinking plenty of water Sammi and  let us know what you plan to do next. Take care & stay in touch xx


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 25, 2017)

I know. I thought things may at least sort themselves out at hospital but no how wrong i was. Just made me feel i had wasted there time and mine and took away an ambulance from someone that truley needed it. God i just cant drink enough. Need to be hooked up to a drip constantly lol current blood sugar 28.4! Ahhhh i will never moan about being cold again lol x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 25, 2017)

I really am shocked at how you have been treated


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 25, 2017)

How are you feeling tonight Sammi? x


----------



## Copepod (Aug 26, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> I know. I thought things may at least sort themselves out at hospital but no how wrong i was. Just made me feel i had wasted there time and mine and took away an ambulance from someone that truley needed it. God i just cant drink enough. Need to be hooked up to a drip constantly lol current blood sugar 28.4! Ahhhh i will never moan about being cold again lol x


How are you this morning, Sammi87?
What treatment have you been given for abscess on your face and raised temperature? If you haven't got anything yet, then please go to or phone pharmacist / A&E / out of hours GP. Your priority must be to get proper treatment, but please let us know what happens, when you can get online.


----------



## pippaandben (Aug 26, 2017)

Sammi - I note you are in Kent. I live in Maidstone and when I was first diagnosed I took myself to the Diabetes Clinic at the hospital where they saw me without a Dr referral as my levels were so high - and then wrote to GP for a retrospective referral. They sorted me out with all the info I needed - dietition, courses etc. After going through various meds I was on insulin within 18 month of initial diagnosis - thank goodness. Sometimes you have to make  a nuisance to get the treatment you instinctively know is correct.


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 26, 2017)

I


Copepod said:


> How are you this morning, Sammi87?
> What treatment have you been given for abscess on your face and raised temperature? If you haven't got anything yet, then please go to or phone pharmacist / A&E / out of hours GP. Your priority must be to get proper treatment, but please let us know what happens, when you can get online.



I am on antibiotics i started them on wednesday, i am always hot and sweaty due to the high blood sugars. Thank you for your concern


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 26, 2017)

pippaandben said:


> Sammi - I note you are in Kent. I live in Maidstone and when I was first diagnosed I took myself to the Diabetes Clinic at the hospital where they saw me without a Dr referral as my levels were so high - and then wrote to GP for a retrospective referral. They sorted me out with all the info I needed - dietition, courses etc. After going through various meds I was on insulin within 18 month of initial diagnosis - thank goodness. Sometimes you have to make  a nuisance to get the treatment you instinctively know is correct.



I was on insulin for a month which brough my levels down to the correct 4-7 band then they took me off it and put me on metaformin and now they have spiked again. My nearest hospital is Darenth Valley im presuming they have a diabetes center but im unsure where it is.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 26, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> I was on insulin for a month which brough my levels down to the correct 4-7 band then they took me off it and put me on metaformin and now they have spiked again. My nearest hospital is Darenth Valley im presuming they have a diabetes center but im unsure where it is.


Hi Sammi is this the place http://www.nhs.uk/Services/hospitals/Services/Service/DefaultView.aspx?id=93177


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 26, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Sammi is this the place http://www.nhs.uk/Services/hospitals/Services/Service/DefaultView.aspx?id=93177



Yes thats the one thank you so much for taking the time to find that for me, says appointment only?! Can i still just turn up?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 26, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Yes thats the one thank you so much for taking the time to find that for me, says appointment only?! Can i still just turn up?


Well you can try if there's a DSN line to ring or can you get to the A&E of that hospital? Don't forget it's bank holiday on Monday though.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 26, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> I
> 
> 
> I am on antibiotics i started them on wednesday, i am always hot and sweaty due to the high blood sugars. Thank you for your concern


Glad to hear you've started antibiotics. Are they making you feel any better? 
It's slightly unusual that you feel hot and sweaty - those are symptoms of high tempearature, while cold and clammy / sweaty (in absence of high temperature) are usual symptoms of low blood sugar / hypoglycaemia. However, not everyone experiences various levels of blood chemistry in the same way. 
@Pumper_Sue has found you the contact details for your local hospital and diabetes clinic, so it can't do any harm to phone and ask to speak with a diabetes specialist nurse. When the inevitable question about whether or not you are under care of clinic is asked, you need to ask how to get refered, and then follow their advice - local situations may be different, so take local advice.


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 27, 2017)

Ever since my symptoms of diabetes startes i have been feeling hot and sweating constantly  4got the sensation fo feeling cold now lol yeh ill try my luck ringing tuesday aee what they say x


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi Sammi
May I ask why are you waiting until Tuesday to ring the hospital? Better to ring later on this morning and ask to speak to a DSN or anyone of the Diabetes team to ask for advice _as a matter of urgency_ ~ tel them everything you have told us and how exeedingly concerned & worried you are now about how very ILL you feel. Please tell them the following:-

1. How you were taken off insulin & prescribed Metformin and by whom and since then you've had:-
2. Continuous elevated levels ranging between 16 ~ 32+ on a daily basis
3. A high temperature & sweating
4. Unquenchable thirst
5. Frequency of urinating
6. Blurred vision
7. Ketones in your urine
and you are:-
8. Feeling exhausted all of the time
..and any other symptoms you are suffering with that I've failed to mention, sorry.

It is imperative that you ring the hospital ASAP ~ please will you do this today Sammi?

Please keep in touch with us as and when you can to update us, as said before, we are all very very concerned about your well being ~ and carry on drinking lots of water to keep yourself hydrated.
Take care (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Aug 27, 2017)

As Monday is a bank holiday, it is very unlikely that anyone from the diabetes team or the DSNs will be there.


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 27, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Hi Sammi
> May I ask why are you waiting until Tuesday to ring the hospital? Better to ring later on this morning and ask to speak to a DSN or anyone of the Diabetes team to ask for advice _as a matter of urgency_ ~ tel them everything you have told us and how exeedingly concerned & worried you are now about how very ILL you feel. Please tell them the following:-
> 
> 1. How you were taken off insulin & prescribed Metformin and by whom and since then you've had:-
> ...



Im waiting until monday being its sunday today and bank holiday monday im under the idea no one will be avaliable. Having stomach pains and diarorreah now just to add to my dehydration. Combo of the antibiotics and the metaformin im guessing.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 27, 2017)

Stomach pain can be a symptom of DKA. Do you have strips to measure ketones? If so what are they saying?

Please phone 111 and/or go to A&E. bank holiday or not, the situation you describe is very urgent.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 27, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Im waiting until monday being its sunday today and bank holiday monday im under the idea no one will be avaliable. Having stomach pains and diarorreah now just to add to my dehydration. Combo of the antibiotics and the metaformin im guessing.


To be blunt - stop guessing and speak to a health care professional instead. NOW. Phone 111, or, if more serious, 999.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm with the above advice. It's not for you to decide what you're symptoms are due to, that's for a  doctor to decide. Before you end in a heap on the floor, please speak to someone. 111 at the very least, though my guess is that will end up with an ambulance, as it should.


----------



## Sammi87 (Aug 27, 2017)

I went into hospital last week with suspected DKA with same symptoms was there 5 hours dishacharged no change. Rang 111 was then told 999. Was poked, prodded and stabbed then sent home.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 27, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> I went into hospital last week with suspected DKA with same symptoms was there 5 hours dishacharged no change. Rang 111 was then told 999. Was poked, prodded and stabbed then sent home.


That was last week. What are you going to do this week?


----------



## Ljc (Aug 27, 2017)

Unfortunately it seems like you need to be persistent.   I believe those that should be looking after your are treating very shabbily. We are all really concerned for you .
Please get yourself back to A&E . If you have been miss  diagnosed as T2 , which though I am no medic, I think is highly possible, it is serious. 
XXx


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi Sammi, as the others have said please get yourself to A&E. it's where you need to be! 

Don't worry about wasting anyone's time...you aren't! It's what they're there for. You need to get re prodded etc asap. X


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 28, 2017)

Better still what did you do about your health today ~ and when tomorrow comes, are you going to ring the hospital Diabetes Team ~ go to A&E ~ or speak with your GP ~ or put it off again?

Im sorry Sammi but Its no good you telling us your symptoms over & over again and then not follow the advice given here. I concur with other posters here that your health is in serious danger Sammi and you need medical care & treatment ASAP. This can't be stressed enough. You need to be assertive and take action or you will find yourself fighting for your life and you and us wouldn't want this to happen. All you have to do is think of your little girl - what would she do if she didn't have her mummy? Think about this hun. We are still here to support you ~ take care (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Amberzak (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi @Sammi87 

Contact the diabetes centre today. Tell them what's going on with your doctors. Usually diabetic staff are very nice. It always says on these things you need a referral, but I've known other people to contact a diabetes centre directly. Say you're in diabetic ketone acidosis.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi @Sammi87 
Hope you have managed to contact the diabetes centre today or have gone to A&E? Your symptoms sound serious and you really need medical attention as a matter of urgency.
When you were in A&E before, how did they bring your levels down? Were you given insulin again? Did they bring them down to a normal level before you were discharged?
It sounds like currently, insulin is the only thing that is having an affect on your levels.

I understand you had a long chat with our Helpline team the other day as well. Have you had any luck following up what was discussed in your call? You are welcome to get in touch again as you are still having problems accessing the right care. As you are so unwell, your diabetes team or GP really need to re access your care plan or your treatment as the Metformin alone is clearly not working. Our Helpline team would be be happy to talk things through with you and help you move things forward.
(Helpline - 0345 123 2399, Mon-Fri between 9am - 6pm)


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 29, 2017)

With not hearing from you Sammi can we assume you are in hospital and have been seen by a Diabetes Specialist & receiving the appropriate treatment to lower your levels? Or, failing this ~ have you made contact with the Diabetes Centre ~ if you have then what advice have they given you please? Hope you are alright and do please update us when you can,  take care x


----------



## Sammi87 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello all i visited my GP and see him rather then rhe diabetes nurse, i explained what i had been through, my symptoms and the constant ketones in my urine. He took a sample of my urine and dipped it and has put me straight back on insulin and asked me regarding a referral i said i had not been referred so he has put it in my notes that this needs to be done and i am to return to see the nurse and explain this. So fingers crossed we are finally on the right track


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 5, 2017)

@Sammi87 thank goodness for that is all I can say.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 5, 2017)

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 5, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Hello all i visited my GP and see him rather then rhe diabetes nurse, i explained what i had been through, my symptoms and the constant ketones in my urine. He took a sample of my urine and dipped it and has put me straight back on insulin and asked me regarding a referral i said i had not been referred so he has put it in my notes that this needs to be done and i am to return to see the nurse and explain this. So fingers crossed we are finally on the right track


Thank heaven for that.


----------



## Amberzak (Sep 5, 2017)

That's great news Sammi. I'm so relieved.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 5, 2017)

Great news Sammi.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Hello all i visited my GP and see him rather then rhe diabetes nurse, i explained what i had been through, my symptoms and the constant ketones in my urine. He took a sample of my urine and dipped it and has put me straight back on insulin and asked me regarding a referral i said i had not been referred so he has put it in my notes that this needs to be done and i am to return to see the nurse and explain this. So fingers crossed we are finally on the right track


That sounds much more positive, good news Sammi!  I hope the referral comes through quickly, and that the insulin provides a big improvement in your levels and how you are feeling {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Sammi87 (Sep 5, 2017)

Insulin has made me feel better already, sooooooo much better. Thank u all so much for your support and care. Hoping now i get referred and they find out whats going on rather then guessing and playinh guinea pig with me


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 6, 2017)

Finally they see sense . Really pleased you are feeling better and I hope the referral comes through soon.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 6, 2017)

Very relieved to hear that you've got help and are feeling better, Sammi.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 16, 2017)

Just catching up with this and all I can say is thank goodness for that ~ glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Sammi87 (Oct 2, 2017)

Thought i would update you all. After being back on insulin for some time my sugars began to rise again. I see the diabetic nurse whom i gotta say isnt great. She first of all wrote my weight down wrong in july was out by a stone. I was 16st 11lb i am now 15st 4lb but apprently ive only lost 1kg. I weight myself regulary so this is bollox. Also she has put me back on metformin along with insulin and seems to be concentrating mainly on my weight and eating habits. She has convinced herself its because i eat too much and that why my sugars are high. I do not eat very much at all is the issue my appertite has all but gone. I no longer eat bread, potatos, and i am on wholewheat pasta and ive not eaten suagry snacks or had sugar in my drinks for a very long time. She offered me a weekly injection to curb my appertite?!!! I refused said i do not wish to be a guinea pig thank you. She stated she will not refer me until my weight is down. Basically what ever i said she refered bk to my weight and what im eating. If i cut anything else out of my diet im going to starve lol she checked my feet and i have some areas where sensation is lot due to hardened skin (on my feet constantly have been for many years) ive also had non stop abcesses for the past few weeks and am constantly on antibiotics these are leaving deep scars aswell and making me very miserable as 2 have been on my face. she is ringing me today to check my sugar levels and discuss the next step. Anyone else had this difficulty where all they can see if your weight?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 2, 2017)

@Sammi87 please put in a formal complaint to the practice manager regarding this moron and insist you are seen as a matter of urgency at the hospital. ((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## SHORAN (Oct 2, 2017)

It sounds like a crazy saga - I can't believe this is really happening .....


----------



## trophywench (Oct 2, 2017)

Hear Hear.  Antibiotics increase your blood sugar, so do infections - so while you have the infection that's a double attack raising your blood glucose.  Whilst you have too high BG - your body has much more difficulty healing - so you are stuck in the middle of a vicious circle.

You can't escape that without some proper help.


----------



## Sammi87 (Oct 2, 2017)

Me neither i am struggerling with the whole senario i really am. Trying to work 12 hour shifts 4 days a week and care for my family is difficult enough without being let down by these wastes of space. Im also showing protein in my urine but she didnt seem to care about that.


----------



## SHORAN (Oct 2, 2017)

It's unreal, I feel for you.
Get some family help, stick to a sensible diet and exercise. Be as disciplined / strict as you can, persevere.  Get a decent amount of kip, take the meds. Stay cool - try not to stress. Research - read up your condition/s the best you can. Slowly things will hopefully turn around for you. Say a little prayer for what it's worth. Good luck .


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 2, 2017)

SHORAN said:


> It's unreal, I feel you.
> Get some family help, stick to a sensible diet and exercise. Be as disciplined / strict as you can, persevere.  Get a decent amount of kip, take the meds. Stay cool - try not to stress. Research - read up your condition/s the best you can. Slowly things will hopefully turn around for you. Say a little prayer for what it's worth. Good luck .


No offence meant but perhaps read all of this thread before saying something as stupid as say a prayer as it sure ain't going to help Sammi.


----------



## Pigeon (Oct 2, 2017)

Have you tried going straight to your GP rather than this nurse? She sounds like she's still a bit confused about which type you are. I would make an appointment to see a GP (change GP if you don't have faith in them either!) then politely but firmly ask to be referred to a hospital clinic as you feel the surgery doesn't have the expertise to help you. I did this when I moved area once, the GP said I didn't need to be referred to a consultant as they could look after me in house and consultants were discharging everyone. I went home and decided I wasn't happy with that (had only been diabetic a few years at that point and still felt I was finding my way) so I went back and asked to be referred. I even asked the clinic beforehand to check they would be happy to see me and they said they were. He was fine about it. You need to persevere to get the help you need, but your quality of life will be so much better when you have got your meds right and the education you need about how to handle your condition. Keep at them, be assertive! If they fob you off point out that their advice so far led to you getting dka and requiring hospital care, which is far more risky and expensive than getting the clinic referral in the first place.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 2, 2017)

> before something as stupid regarding say a prayer as it sure ain't going to help Sammi.


I wouldn't say that, a prayer couldn't hurt could it?  I never diss the power of prayer since one of my dogs was saved. I really really prayed as he was a gonner, no way should he have survived, yet he outlived all his siblings and had a fabulous life. That was one well answered prayer and me just a miserable pleader. 

Hope you get it all sorted Sammi. Just be firm with them.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 2, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> No offence meant but perhaps read all of this thread before saying something as stupid as say a prayer as it sure ain't going to help Sammi.


To be fair to @SHORAN, prayer was mentioned after many practical suggestions, not instead of anything.


----------



## SHORAN (Oct 2, 2017)

It could have come across as flippant - the last part - my prayer comment, it really wasn't intended as such.
But say something like that and some people may take offence - they need to chill out and realise some people believe a prayer may actually help... and even if it doesn't what's the harm anyway ?

The poor woman sounded like she was at her wits end and needed all the help she could possibly muster.


----------



## SHORAN (Oct 2, 2017)

Another thing Pumper Sue - I did read *all* of the thread ; )


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 3, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Thought i would update you all. After being back on insulin for some time my sugars began to rise again. I see the diabetic nurse whom i gotta say isnt great. She first of all wrote my weight down wrong in july was out by a stone. I was 16st 11lb i am now 15st 4lb but apprently ive only lost 1kg. I weight myself regulary so this is bollox. Also she has put me back on metformin along with insulin and seems to be concentrating mainly on my weight and eating habits. She has convinced herself its because i eat too much and that why my sugars are high. I do not eat very much at all is the issue my appertite has all but gone. I no longer eat bread, potatos, and i am on wholewheat pasta and ive not eaten suagry snacks or had sugar in my drinks for a very long time. She offered me a weekly injection to curb my appertite?!!! I refused said i do not wish to be a guinea pig thank you. She stated she will not refer me until my weight is down. Basically what ever i said she refered bk to my weight and what im eating. If i cut anything else out of my diet im going to starve lol she checked my feet and i have some areas where sensation is lot due to hardened skin (on my feet constantly have been for many years) ive also had non stop abcesses for the past few weeks and am constantly on antibiotics these are leaving deep scars aswell and making me very miserable as 2 have been on my face. she is ringing me today to check my sugar levels and discuss the next step. Anyone else had this difficulty where all they can see if your weight?


Sammi...I realise you have a lot to consider...many pressures on your time...work...looking after the family in addition to managing your diabetes...but...I believe its about time you put your concerns in writing to the practice manager...copy your GP in...I had similar issues with my local practice...disastrous relationship with my GP...then interference from a new DSN...I did write to my doctor & the practice manager...relieved to say things improved dramatically after that...the problem is you have no idea what she is recording on your patient records...no idea if she is really listening to your concerns...if you can put things in writing...we can all be clear about who said what to whom...unfortunately sometimes we encounter members of our health care team who are dismissive...always know better than we do...please consider addressing this formally...you have a right to...you need to...keep us updated.


----------



## Amberzak (Oct 3, 2017)

Sammy please see a GP or change surgeries. And make a formal complaint. This woman shouldn't be a diabetic nurse.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 3, 2017)

See your GP and assert that you need to be referred to a hospital DSN and Consultant, also complain about the inept nurse. Best of luck, sounds like you definitely need further investigation.


----------



## Sammi87 (Oct 6, 2017)

Thank you all for your advice. Will my drs have a specific way of writing complaints? Will my gp be able to refer me? Most of the time they just refer me bk to her? 
Thank you all for helping me throigh this shambles think i will be lost without you all.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 7, 2017)

Sammi87 said:


> Thank you all for your advice. Will my drs have a specific way of writing complaints? Will my gp be able to refer me? Most of the time they just refer me bk to her?
> Thank you all for helping me throigh this shambles think i will be lost without you all.


Most GP practices have a practice manager who deals with complaints, among many other matters. Often there's information about complaints procedure on practice website.
Referral to diabetes specialist at hospital depends on local protocol, but if you're having problems with care within practice and if they are unable to help you within practice, you should push for referral to secondary care. Please continue to keep us informed.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 7, 2017)

As @Copepod says, also if no joy go to PALS.


----------



## Redkite (Oct 7, 2017)

Have you had your hospital referral yet Sammi?  You need to see a consultant endocrinologist, as unfortunately GPs and practice nurses know next to nothing about type 1 diabetes.  Please keep pushing for your referral.


----------



## Sammi87 (Oct 17, 2017)

No referral as of yet as i have been working, i now have the flu  first time since becoming diabetic and omg i feel awful. What advice do you have for me to deal with illness when an uncontrolled diabetic? I called in sick to work they are about as sympathetic as my diabetic nurse. Am i ok to take lemsip and things like that im unsure of its sugar content.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 17, 2017)

Keep a very close eye on your glucose levels with a flu type infection, that can kick off another DKA episode. If your BG is more than 20, and appears to be on the rise, forget doctors or 111, get to A&E for some proper treatment. If you end up in hospital ask firmly to be seen by a diabetes specialist. 

I don’t think Lemsip is sweetened with sugar, but just plain paracetamol will work as well as anything.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 17, 2017)

+1 to what MikeB says.

From memory, there's not much more than 5g of carbs in a Lemsip - you are likely to be having more problems from the illness itself so will probably need more insulin. 

Have you ever been shown/told any 'sick day rules'?


----------



## Amberzak (Oct 17, 2017)

As others have said, if your sugars raise, get into a and e. The only time I’ve been hospitalised with ketones since diagnosis was the first time I got flu


----------



## Sammi87 (Oct 17, 2017)

Nope never been taught the sick day rules. I have been obssrving my BG closley and watching for ketones as i have had a high BG for some time on and off which is why i suspect ive been hit so hard with this cold/flu whatever it may be.


----------

